# Easy exotic mammel



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been looking at getting an exotic mammel for a while really like the look of Dillos and believe i can provide for them.

Just wanted to see if anyone could recommend any other mammel that is fairly easy to keep that i may consider.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

sugar glider,skunk,chinnchilas,degus,pollcat/ferret,skinny pig,pygmy goat,african pygmy hedghog.....could go on for ever!!lol


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

i would love a ferret but moms scared of them lol


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi G, 

[Sorry have not been in touch, just been up to my eyeballs]

There are many animals that you will find easy to cater to if you have researched them thoroughly.

Glider Girl can brief you up on Sugar Gliders, the ins and outs.

Chinchillas are not bad for rodents and are relatively easy to cater to.

Skunks are good fun, but pends upon availability, which reflects price.

Degus are very easy to maintain, but are adamant gnawers belonging to the rodent family and are really very good at escaping. But do tame up very nicely and can purr.

Ferrets/polecats again there are some very nice temperaments out there.

APH's - all hogs are easy to cater to, as long as you accept that their diet is not exclusively cat feed based. But 'poop' wise can be a bit scary.

Skinny pigs are not that easy to maintain according to the avid enthusiasts of the Guinea Pig world and are by all accounts pretty hard to actually secure,, unless you belong to the GP masons group, don't mind hand standing and shaking your booty whilst wiggling each toe independantly to the other!?

Pygmy Goat, yes very nice, but with experience with the bigger breeds can be a handful! And l believe may well be covered by licencing.

Thinks the easiest animals by far to think of - would be as a result of you thinking - how big do l want my animal to actually be, either now or eventually and of course this would define how you can fund it.

I have just had some Greater Hairy Armadillos come on board but they are not cheap, but are 4 months old and hand reared and unrelated.

The list as Saff has said is actually pretty endless....but does overall depend upon availability and of course price controlled.

Rory


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we may have a pair of skunks on the books again in the not too distant future as it goes, not any of mine, but a pair owned by a client 

*thinks* whats not been said yet.. err.. gambian pouched rats maybe? Lou and Ray (fixx) breed some lovely ones, we do have another client who also has them available, but he does ask slightly more than ray and lou..

do you want something that will live indoors or out? something to interact with, or to watch from more of a distance? what sort of diet would you want to work with daily.. for instance some are "easier" to feed than others.. 

on a smaller scale there are several adverisers showing things like Shaws Jirds at the moment, a gerbilesque animal, bigger than the normal pet gerbil you see around..

lemmings are being listed on another site, as i have seen african pygmy dormice, as well as a few STO's about recently too.

i'm sure someone we know has a few squirrels on his list too, things like japanese white bellies, 13 lined, and so on..

on another note.. tbh i would not class many exotics as "easy".. only that some are less awkward to cater for than others *grins*

skunks - eat and shit for england btw, lol, which is something to remember if thinking about one!

N


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

i keep coming back to dillos


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nerys said:


> skunks - eat and shit for england btw, lol, which is something to remember if thinking about one!
> 
> N


You ain't bloody wrong there hehehe

Worth every stinky drop though :crazy:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

chipmonks,african dwaf doormice?,rats,long eared hedghog,short tailed opossem (STO),spiny mice,bengal cat,penjuin?.......ect ect


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

I got 2 animals, there small and white, easy to look after very cheap... And are soooo cute.. why dont you get any mice (arnt they "exotic" enough)!!:lol2:


----------

